# Looking for information on browning Explorer 1



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

jpm -

The Browning bows were/are super shooters. Never been a fan of the "1" series, too short for my tastes. The "2" series were identical, but longer. An Explorer 2 is 62", vs 56" for the 1. 

Can't help ya with the serial number, but the bow is #46 and AMO 56". Meaning it will take an AMO 56" string or a string with an actual length of about 52". Regarding strings, only use Dacron (B-50 or B-500 - samething) as any of the newer stuff may destroy the bow. I'd use 12 strands of B-50 and set the brace height at 7.5" to start. You may need to go a little higher by twisting the string.

There were two versions the the Explorer. One with a slightly heavier one piece riser and one with straight lamination stripes down the length of the riser. 

Don't recall a 2015, probably 2016s. OK, but unless the arrows are 30" or more, probably a bit stiff, I'd go with 1916s.

Unless you have a long draw length, you should love shooting it, enjoy!

Viper1 out.


----------



## Soumi (Nov 19, 2006)

Does it look like this. I've had one for years and yes it's a great shooter. Mines marked 45# but I should really put it on the scale. It pulls and shoots like more weight than that. Could be at 26" who knows. I was also shooting a bear black panther around the same time marked the same weight and the browning shot much harder and needed a heavier spine arrow. Great bow, have fun with it.


----------



## jpm_mq2 (May 22, 2004)

Yes,very similar looking bow.What year were these bows made,any ideas?


----------



## Viper1 (Aug 21, 2003)

jpm -

Late 60's through mid 70's.

Viper1 out.


----------



## JIMP57 (Oct 3, 2011)

I just bought one just like this one. 45#@ 56". I have to refinish it though. The finish is flaking off in a couple spots.






Soumi said:


> Does it look like this. I've had one for years and yes it's a great shooter. Mines marked 45# but I should really put it on the scale. It pulls and shoots like more weight than that. Could be at 26" who knows. I was also shooting a bear black panther around the same time marked the same weight and the browning shot much harder and needed a heavier spine arrow. Great bow, have fun with it.


----------

